# True Life" I'm A Mixed Martial Artist



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

*True Life" I'm A Mixed Martial Artist*

Now, I just happend to put on MTV at the right time, so this show is on, and I'm pretty sure it's Kit Cope, Frankie Edgar and one other dude named Stonehouse. Forget all the other programming on MTV, they usually do this show well. (I mean I saw the muay thai and the crystal meth one, which were both pretty good.) Apparently this came out the 6th of October, but I didn't catch it... what do ya'll think if you've seen it?

Edit: I just realized that "Always Sunny" and "Testees" are on, so I promptly turned this off. Oh well, it seemed pretty cool.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

*Frankie Edgar and Kit Cope on True life*

I saw kit cope so i figured this was true life im a muay thai fighter but then they featured frankie edgar. anywho it's on mtv right now but its almost over.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

It was actually a good episode. I've got a bit more respect now for Kit and Frankie. I'll probably be rooting for them more when I see them fight next.

P.S...did Kit's girlfriend look like a porn star or what?


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

haha yeah she definitely looked a pornstar..not gonna lie


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't see her, but I read (wikipedia) that he used to be engaged to Gina Carano. If that's true, I can imagine she would be pretty damn fine.


----------



## tomFS08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Saw this on MTV, it was pretty cool. Also saw something on a science channel with these Pumphrey brothers--they're two guys who literally break stuff (they hold official records for it). I guess they're getting a show on G4TV on November 12th at 1030 PM.

http://www.g4tv.com/humanwreckingballs Let me know what you think.

-Tom with G4

Can’t find G4TV on your channel line-up? Find it here http://www.g4tv.com/channel.aspx


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah it was a pretty good episode. I remember watching another true life a while back (few years with Kit Cope True life "i'm a muay thai fighter". He was with the same GF he was with on this episode apparently she use to be a cheerleader (as was he0. She didn't look as much like a porn star as she did in the MMA episode. It's funny because he said in between the 2 episodes (few years) they had broken up, but just before filming this episode they had gotten back together. Then at the end of the episode it said that after Kit's fight they have moved in together, but then 2 weeks later they had once again broken up. 

Nate Diaz was actually in Kit's corner for his fight and wouldn't you figure Kit ended up getting the Triangle choke in to finish his fight.

One of the Funnier parts of the episode was when the College kid Stonehouse didn't have a sauna to cut weight so he just threw on some layers then went out to his car and cranked up the heat to lose the last few pounds. 

I also saw it's Always sunny in philly and testee's were on, but i just auto tuned them for the next night (tonight).


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

